# My ghetto fabulous miter gauge in the making...



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Figured I would try and make one since I can't buy one any more for my saw.










Cut it out with a jig saw and used a trim router going about 1/4" per pass using a screw hole on the plastic base as a pivot point which happen to work out perfectly for the correct radius and width for the bolt to pass through. That was lucky 

No laughing ! This is my 1st attempt at making a tool of any kind LOL !!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not laughing here, it's more then I have attempted!!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just got through transferring all the degree hash lines off a protractor with a blue ink pen LOL! I am going to spray it with poly so sweat and moisture wont rub off my measurements. 
Ghetto baby yeah !!!
It'll do I reckon till' I get that sled from Rockler in the next month or two. Gonna rip a 1/4" thick piece of marine ply down to 5/8 width and use that for my rail guide. thats the reason I can't find a miter gauge actually. Damn slots are odd sized at 5/8" wide x 1/4" deep. Damn proprietary money mongers. Screwed every skil saw owner with that move. I'll have to rip my own rails for a pre built sled as well.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

You might want to try and purchase some bar stock to use a you runner. Something like this:
Order Mild Steel 1018 Rectangle in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would just go to a local machine shop if I went that route. I would have the mill it down and bore all holes. But ..... I want to stay cheap for now. Either ordering or special orders locally will put me over what I want to spend on this.. which is -0- if at all possible LOL !


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler sells guide bars ready to use, I believe they are on sale now. Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

They are all 3/4" x 3/8". My saw is uber old and has an odd size of 5/8" x 1/4".
There in lay my delema.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, guide bars do not need to be steel. Cut one to size out of hardwood like poplar. This is how I made the guide bar for my table saw sled. It has stood up just fine.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

> "gonna rip a 1/4" thick piece of marine ply down to 5/8 width and use that for my rail guide. "


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

You might want to check out this sled and miter accessory combo before you do any more "tooling". I built one and it works great:Eagle Lake Super Sled. There is a video series that John Nixon has put up that shows exactly how to make one. I modified his design a bit, using aluminum T-track for the miter accessories. I used UHWM plastic for the table runners. Yesterday, I cut 20 pieces of 3/4" x 2 3/8" stock to 5 7/16" L., using the sled and a stop block. Every piece was exactly the same. Thank you, John Nixon :thank_you2:.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was going to do that until I priced materials in all T-track ( like I wanted to make it ) versus the cost of a pre made sled out the door. A pre built sled from Rockler ( local store ) is $130.00 or so out the door. The material alone is over $100.00 to build the super sled the way I want to not counting fabrication and assembly.

Its a marvelous sled and I really like it. But it just not for me at this time.
My table top is to small as well. Even with a scaled down version I still have no room for a super sled. :-(


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Scratch that.......... broke down and started construction on a super sled today LOL !
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/15685-super-sled.html


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Duane,
Leave the marine ply where it is and us a piece of hardwood, I have one that is fixed at 90Deg. for use on my router table, I've had it for quite a number of years ten or twelve and it is hardwood well soaked in wax polish and still the same as when I made it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That should be just great, however, the plywood is going to be a little Les good that the hard wood piece, as there isn't a lot of strength in the Crossgrain when it is to short. Other wise, i like the idea.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank's fellas. Will do.


----------

